# Speck Pond Catfish?



## strangedays2012 (May 5, 2013)

So I have read that they stocked this pond with catfish back in 07 along with bass ect. And so far this year I've caught the hell out of some pretty large bass and decent sized blue gills. But what I want to know is if there are actually cats in the pond that anyone has caught. I'm going to give it a try tomm. but I dont know if im going to have any luck or not just looking for someone that knows this pond. I just started fishing the Eglin ponds so I have no knowledge as to what ponds have what in them ect.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Jr Walton has a lot of bass and a lot of grass. Duck pond has a lot of big bream and bass, but a ton of smaller also and they have size limits at duck. So you can catch a ton, but most will be just a hair too small. I don't know about speck pond for catfish but I know Anderson pond has a ton of bass and catfish, or at least it used to. I haven't been out there in a while. There used to be a lot of alligators too.


----------



## strangedays2012 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I fished speck for catfish and all i got was a alligator snapping turtle also a few soft shells and i fished all around the pond so I'm saying that it there aren't any out there. And thank you for the heads up on the other ponds


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

They actually had a kids catfish tournament at Anderson Pond last month and had stocked it with a couple thousand smaller catfish earlier in the year. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## strangedays2012 (May 5, 2013)

cool thanks again for the heads up. I think I will go check it out tomm. or thursday. got another question for ya sense you know the area how is yellow and shoal river fishing. I am in the process of building my own jon boat so for now im stuck on the shore are there any good spots along those rivers. Thanks again man I really appreciate the heads up. I'm trying to teach my little boy how to fish for different fish ect so all the heads up are going to be put to good use.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I fish yellow river from my jon boat. I usually put in at Guess Lake in Holt and go up yellow river and either bream fish the sloughs or catfish/run bush hooks and gig frogs at night. Sometimes we just stay in Guess Lake and fish there. I know several people who put in on Yellow River in Milligan or HWY 2, but I've never done either one. Only fished from the bank at those two. Ive fished a couple times in Shoal River by putting in at the boat ramp on 85, and usually do ok. For bank fishing you can usually do pretty well at Karick Lake and at most of the ponds on Eglin.


----------



## strangedays2012 (May 5, 2013)

thank you very much for all the input and knowledge.


----------

